# Shooting in Maadi



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Last night 3 men stopped a car then attacked Chinese driver with knives and guns, due to his shouting the residents came out in the street plus passing policemen gave chase but they got away, later in the evening the same 3 men stopped a women doctor as she was coming of the autostrad and tried to get into her car.. police arrived, one an shot dead, one arrested the other escaped.


----------

